# File and Printer Sharing between Windows XP and Vista



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello, I am really desperate for help. It seems as if I have already tried everything. I have two Asus notebooks, each running Windows Vista business, and I have one Desktop PC with XP professional (SP2). They are all connected wireless to the internet through a router (Linksys WRT54GS). My XP machine has a USB printer witch I would like to share as well as some other files. I have the LLTD protocol installed on the XP machine and this had made no difference. They are also both in the same workgroup called VOGEL. Although all can connect to the internet, none of the notebooks does see the XP machine nor does the XP machine see any of the notebooks. If anybody has a suggestion, please tell me. Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. *A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Skydawg (May 27, 2007)

> Turn off any firewalls for debugging


Had a friend with a home network, two Vista machines, one had the firewall up, and wasn't allowing anything in, had to set it to allow (I just set the whole network) the other machine and all went fine. Just a side note, as John covered it all.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was able to PING the Desktop PC with the Notebook and The Notebook with the Desktop PC. Although I could not PING them by name. I have named the Desktop PC _Desktop_ and the Notebook _Laptop1_. Windows Firewall has been disabled on both and no other firewall is installed.

Thank you for the reply, really appreciate it.


----------



## Skydawg (May 27, 2007)

Do you have file and print sharing turned on, on the Vista box? If I am remembering this correctly, you have to have file and printer sharing turned on for Vista to even think about being networked, if I am wrong (which happens ), then blah...but I am pretty sure it is a must. 

If you are sure of the above and all that JohnWill posted, I know you said you can ping by IP but not name, I would take them out of the workgroup, and them put them back in the same named workgroup.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsvista/aa905087.aspx

Good link on Vista networking.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

Skydawg said:


> Do you have file and print sharing turned on, on the Vista box? If I am remembering this correctly, you have to have file and printer sharing turned on for Vista to even think about being networked, if I am wrong (which happens ), then blah...but I am pretty sure it is a must.
> 
> If you are sure of the above and all that JohnWill posted, I know you said you can ping by IP but not name, I would take them out of the workgroup, and them put them back in the same named workgroup.


I have taken both out of the current workgroup and added them into a new workgroup called _WORKGROUP_. File and printer sharing is on, on both machines

I am sorry but it seem the above changes had made no difference.

Any other suggestions????


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There is an update for XP in order to network with a Vista machine. Google for LLTD update for XP and install it. Are tyring to share an entire drive of just a folder?

My XP Pro shares just with with my Vista Ultimate.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the LLTD update just lets Vista add the XP machines to the network map, I network with my Vista machines fine without it.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

LLTD Update installed
All computers in same workgroup (called workgroup)
File and Printer Sharing Enabled on all computers.

But still vista notebook fails to see XP Desktop and vice versa...
 What am I doing wrong.  What am I missing. 

Please help, I am desperate!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know Vista (yet). Here is what I'd say if you had two XP machines.

You can still ping both ways by IP address but not by Computer Name?

Make sure the following services are running:
Computer Browser
Network Location Awareness
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Workstation


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Add DNS Client to that list of services to check.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

All the services named in the above posts are started.



TerryNet said:


> You can still ping both ways by IP address but not by Computer Name?


Yes I can ping with the IP's but not with the computer names.

Please does anybody have any other idea? Is there perhaps a setting on my router which I should change?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The router has nothing to do with pinging by name or IP address on the LAN side. This is not a router issue.

Let's see this for each machine.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Okay the desktop PC*



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Heinrich>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-F2-BC-48

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-70-3B-0A-8F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.30.31.193
196.46.70.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 24, 2007 5:06:09 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 25, 2007 5:06:09 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Heinrich>

*
And the Notebook.*


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Claudia Vogel>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-1E-A2-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::154a:cd2d:1a4b:22fe%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 June 2007 05:01:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 June 2007 05:01:48 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886575
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.30.31.193
196.46.70.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-97-81-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B0B0FCA8-336F-47A5-A720-248AC2149
5C0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F5F91DF7-CBC4-44AA-BDEF-0A28D27FA
364}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.102%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.30.31.193
196.46.70.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Claudia Vogel>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NetBIOS over TCP/IP is disabled on the desktop, you need to enable that. Here's the procedure: http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/troubleshoot/netbt.htm


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have enabled NetBIOS over TCP/IP by following the steps provided in the link but, it seems that the Vista Notebook still doesn't see the XP Desktop. I don't know if I am perhaps doing something massively wrong?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That answers one of the questions that's been in the back of my mind: Does the TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service imply NetBIOS over TCP/IP is enabled. Answer: No.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reboot both machines just to make sure Windows has completely changed whatever needs to be changed.

Since the Computer Browser service can lag a bit, don't be totally concerned about named access not working until about 15 minutes after any network change (including a computer restart).

The following won't help the name problem but will let us know if there are any other related problems. On each machine do (directions may not be accurate for Vista):

Start - Run - \\IPofOther - OK

where "IPofOther" is the IP address of the other computer. If you get the desired window showing the other computer's shares, try it again but use the Computer Name instead of IP address.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's also see another IPCONFIG /ALL after enabling NETBIOS over TCP/IP.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have done as TerryNet said. On XP, when I put the \\ and the IP of the notebook, nothing happened. On the Vista Notebook, when I did the same, an error 
"\\192.168.1.100​ A device attached to the system is not functioning.​"


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

*ipconfig /all*
*On the Notebook*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Claudia Vogel>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-1E-A2-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::154a:cd2d:1a4b:22fe%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 June 2007 07:14:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 June 2007 07:14:30 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886575
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.30.31.193
196.46.70.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-97-81-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B0B0FCA8-336F-47A5-A720-248AC2149
5C0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F5F91DF7-CBC4-44AA-BDEF-0A28D27FA
364}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.102%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.30.31.193
196.46.70.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Claudia Vogel>

*On the Desktop*


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Heinrich>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-F2-BC-48

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-70-3B-0A-8F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.30.31.193
196.46.70.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 24, 2007 7:15:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 25, 2007 7:15:38 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Heinrich>


----------



## Skydawg (May 27, 2007)

NetBIOS over TCP/IP is not enabled on the desktop, only the laptop. File and Printer Sharing requires NetBIOS, try turning it on on the desktop as well.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

Even if I do the following...

1. Open the Network Connections folder.
2. Right click the local area network connection and click Properties.
3. Double click Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
4. Click Advanced.
5. Click WINS.
6. Click the Enable NetBIOS Over TCP/IP button.​
it still shows that the NetBIOS Over TCP/IP is disabled although The Enable NetBIOS Over TCP/IP is selected under the WINS TAB in the ADVANCE TCP/IP SETTINGS Window.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On the desktop you need to do that on the *Wireless *Network Connection.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

But I have. As stupid as it may seem.










and I did click OK 

Or is this perhaps not even the thing I am suppose to change???


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

The syntax for that share would be:

\\ipaddress\sharename


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If that doesn't work, try uninstalling the NIC in Device Manager and re-installing networking.


----------



## ishi (Jun 25, 2007)

In Case of XPP 

1) Click on start run and then type GPEDIT.msc and click OK 
2) Scroll to the location computer configuration>windows 
settings>security settings>Local policies>user rights assignments 

On the right side double click on first option access this computer from 
the network and then add everyone to it.


----------



## ishi (Jun 25, 2007)

Follow this steps on xp home and proffessional

1) Restart the computers in safe mode with networking ( in case if 
the computers are connected by a hard wire) 
2) Disable or uninstall 3rd party firewall (if the computer is in 
safe mode with networking the 3rd party firewall w'll be automatically 
disabled ) 
3) Turn on the guest account 
4) The computers should be in same workgroup 
5) Make sure that the following keys at the location 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa has the values specified 

Forceguest=1 
Restrictanonymous =0 
6) Open windows firewall (in case if sp2 is installed) and then 
click on exceptions tab. Then make sure that files and printer sharing 
check box is checked and highlight that and click on edit. After that 
click on change scope and then check any computer over the internet and 
then click ok. 
7) Make sure that only 4 items are there in network stack for ex. 
QOS packet scheduler, file and printer sharing, TCP\IP protocol and 
client for Microsoft networks.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, I have done as was said above... the desktop, can connect to the notebook and see all the shared files and installed printers, but, the notebook can not connect to the desktop... it brings back this error:

*Network Error*​Windows can not access \\Desktop​


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Of course it cannnot, you need for that to read:

\\desktop\sharedfilename

Where desktop is the NetBios name of you desktop and SharedFileName is the Share name you created.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand, jmwills. I often use Start - Run - \\Desktop - OK where "Desktop" is the IP address or Computer Name of another computer. It brings up a window with the other computer's shared folders and printers.

Were you talking about that, or maybe about what you can type in a browser or Explorer window's address bar?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

vogel555, after 30 some posts and lots of changes maybe a current summary is in order. Please, at least for my benefit, copy and correct my attempt or post your own summary. Thanks.

Desktop is XP SP2, Notebook is Vista

Desktop can ping Notebook by IP and by name; and can access Notebook's shared folders by IP and by name.
Notebook can ping Desktop by IP and by name????; cannot access Decktop's shared folders by IP or name--gets the error " ??? ".


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

A desktop PC running Windows XP Professional SP2 can connect and view files and folders on a Notebook running Vista business edition. The Desktop is named Desktop and the Notebook is named Laptop1... by putting \\Laptop1 in the run (on the desktop), a folder opens showing all the shared folders on the notebook the notebook on the overhand does not show this of the desktop PC, instead an error message (Windows cannot access \\desktop) even if I put \ and a share folder name afterwards. If trying to ping by name (the desktop from the notebook) it returns "Ping request could not find host desktop." If trying to ping by IP it returns:
"Pinging 192.168.1.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out
Request timed out
Request timed out."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The key problem information seems to be that the laptop cannot ping the desktop by name. One possibility is a 3rd party firewall on the desktop. I know you've said that the only firewall there is XP's. Was there ever another firewall on it? Sometimes an uninstall does not go cleanly, and random problems crop up.

Another outside chance is that the laptop has the wrong address for 'Desktop.' Flush the DNS cache (I assume ipconfig /flushdns is still the command) and find the HOSTS file and make sure the "Desktop" is not in it. Come to think of it, since it's always possible that "desktop" has a special meaning to Windows, I'd change the name to "Desktop1" and restart both PCs.

Another possibility is something in Vista, and with no Vista experience I have no clue.

Yet another possibility is some weird problem with one of the NICs or their drivers; if so that will be something we will never understand and will never find unless a driver update fixes it. I don't remember whether you've made sure you have the latest driver for each NIC used, but it's worth looking for if you haven't.

Sorry to ramble so much, but nothing clearly sticks out!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Create a Folde ron each C dRive Named Te,p and Share the folder with the appropirate permissions. Go to the other machien and map a driver back to the other iwht htis syntax:

\\desktop\temp

\\notebook\temp provided those are the Net Bios names of each machine (notebook and desktop)

If you get blocked, there is a firewall running. Vista shares just like SP does so nothing new here and turn off simple file sharing in XP.


----------



## vogel555 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have also changed the desktop computer name to *desktop1* . The laptops shows desktop1 in the network explorer but return an error when trying to open. I have also made a new folder on the Hard Drive and set appropriate permissions and changed the path to read \\desktop1\and the folder name, but this did return the same message.








I had a firewall previously installed, but currently the only security software I have installed is PC Tools Spyware Dr. with AntiVirus


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Please show me a mapped drive to Desktop1
Ping desktop1 from laptop1
A firewall is blocking that connection.


----------



## ishi (Jun 25, 2007)

if its hardwired connection...................did u check in safe mode with networking or you
can put the system in clean boot msconfig-click on selective start up-uncheck load start up item-click on services tab-check box hide all microsoft service-than click on disable all-
apply-restart and check


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know nothing about that Spyware Dr., and it doesn't say anything about firewall, but I couldn't help but note how many times the overview used the word "block." It may mean nothing but typically the word "block" is used in the firewall context and the words "detect" and "remove" are used with anit-virus/spyware/adware contexts.


----------



## Myster (Aug 12, 2007)

A lot of laptops come pre-installed with Norton firewall.
If yours is one of these, try disabling this (or any other 3rd party firewall products)
Sorry if this has already been suggested I just skimmed the postings quickly.

Cheers.
Myster.


----------

